# Mouse Lemurs



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's a couple of pics of our Mouse Lemurs, we've been looking after them for someone for a while now, and he has now given them to us :2thumb:. These pics were taken after we'd just had them, they were both scruffy and a little on the lean side.



















They were kept in a smallish viv for a short while, they still are in a viv as they need heat and they're so small (smaller than a Sugar Glider) they would easily escape from a cage. They will both take insects out of your fingers.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

wow wow wow
wat else can i say:flrt:


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Can you give them to me now please? 

Cuuute!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

awesome, I though mouse lemurs were endangered?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

:2thumb:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I want, nice photos


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

wow now they are cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They must be mine, remind me of tiny Bush babys .Gorgeous little things


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> awesome, I though mouse lemurs were endangered?


They're covered by CITES as all lemurs are. My first post probably sounded a bit odd 'he gave them to us', I should explain really. A very good friend of ours bought them, and due to issues at home he asked us to look after them for him. Anyway, a year later and he decided he cannot care for them, so he allowed us to keep them, he was more interested in their welfare than making any money off them. All he asks is if we decide to sell them he gets first refusal. Or if they breed he gets first refusal on the young. They are microchipped and have A10's so all above board.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> They're covered by CITES as all lemurs are. My first post probably sounded a bit odd 'he gave them to us', I should explain really. A very good friend of ours bought them, and due to issues at home he asked us to look after them for him. Anyway, a year later and he decided he cannot care for them, so he allowed us to keep them, he was more interested in their welfare than making any money off them. All he asks is if we decide to sell them he gets first refusal. Or if they breed he gets first refusal on the young. They are microchipped and have A10's so all above board.


OMG I'm sorry if that sounded as if I was accusing you of dodgy dealings!!! eek!!

No, I was just interested in the status of the species.

Sorry, should have been clearer :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

i want 1, sooo frickin cute


----------



## lycanlordsbitch (Jul 21, 2008)

those eyes are stunning :flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

very nice marie, very nice indeedy :no1::no1:

more pics, more spec's etc etc

not often seen, and very worthy of more posts & so on :mf_dribble:

N


----------



## thundergibbon (Aug 26, 2008)

Amazing. Are they M. murinus? They're one of my favourite species. What kind of setup do you have them in?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Hates you... Truly do!!! *lol* (I loves Marie, really...)

*shifty eyes*


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

One of my favourite animals. hands down my most favouritest lemur. i am well jealous.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

These pictures don't do them justice to be honest, they are sooo much nicer in the flesh and so dinky :thumb:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

They are absolutely stunning!! I love them.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

What can I say other than WOW...they are gorgeous...if you ever get fed up of them......ok not likely I know.......they can come to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Get in line...


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> Get in line...


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry to burst your bubbles people!!! They're MINE ALL MINE, and you can't have them!!! :whip: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Like I said... Don't likes you. *nope*


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

they are soooo cute.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

omg! i would love these lol have fun with them they look great :2thumb:
stu


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Soooooo jealous.....:whip:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

how much would you be looking for a pair of these if they came up for sale, they are amazing


----------

